# Weird bugs?



## banana (Nov 13, 2015)

Not sure what these are, anyone know if theyre good or bad?? I have springtails in my viv but I think these guys mightve hopped on some wood I put in. (Sorry for crappy pic quality, all I have is my phone)


----------



## Jay2 (May 19, 2016)

Possibly fungus gnats? 

Sorry, not sure if they're good or bad...


----------

